# LG 55EM9600 OLED Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

​
News articles:

Engadget
Digital Trends
CNET Asia
FlatPanelsHD 

MSRP: Somewhere between $9000-10000.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*

Is this thing wall mountable? Doesn't look like it. :rolleyesno:

LG 55EM9600 OFFICIAL

LG has taken the wraps off its 55-inch OLED-TV and the final design is a bit different from what we saw at CES 2012. A new base with a transparent module and inputs comes to light. (Link to full article below)

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1337841820


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*



Radtech51 said:


> Is this thing wall mountable? Doesn't look like it. :rolleyesno:
> 
> http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1337841820


What makes you say that?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*

This is just a guess, but the base probably detaches for wall mounting. I know that my flat screen has a base, but it was easy to detach for mounting.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*



wgmontgomery said:


> This is just a guess, but the base probably detaches for wall mounting. I know that my flat screen has a base, but it was easy to detach for mounting.


Yes, Im sure it wall mounts as its much lighter than most flat screens of that size


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*



tonyvdb said:


> Yes, Im sure it wall mounts as its much lighter than most flat screens of that size


...and only 4mm "thick!"


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*



TypeA said:


> What makes you say that?


Your correct I found this, thank goodness! :bigsmile:

http://asia.cnet.com/product/lg-55em9600-55-inch-oled-45834945.htm?tag=mncol;txt

"Three installation options are available. There is the typical fixed table-top stand, a floor-standing version with additional swivel and height-adjustment functions, as well as a wall mounting option."


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*

Im excited to see these in a realistic price range. I want one.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk LG's New OLED TV the 55EM9600*



tonyvdb said:


> Im excited to see these in a realistic price range. I want one.


I want one also! Just waiting for the 80'' version with the new 4k resolution then I'll bite. :bigsmile:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Discussion moved to the official thread.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

mechman said:


> Discussion moved to the official thread.


Ok thanks. :bigsmile:


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was reading what someone said about this new display and was very surprised. :rubeyes:

http://reviews.cnet.com/oled/lg-55em9600/4852-13948_7-35117947.html?tag=mncol;lst;1

"Having seen this television today, I must say I was underwhelmed. You cannot deny that the OLED TV's by LG and Samsung are striking aesthetically. Their thinness is unbelievable. From the side, these sets look like a pane of glass. In addition, their color reproduction and blacks are very good. However, the clarity of the HD video was lacking. Especially, when compared to the top LED TV's on display at CES. I actually preferred the picture quality of the top of the line LED and Plasma sets vs. the OLED TV's at CES. Maybe, it was the video signal. It could be that these were early production models. However, considering the stage at CES, I would think Samsung and LG would have presented these sets with the highest quality picture possible. If style and flair are your thing, you will love these sets. If you're a audio/videophile, there are better pictures available."


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

HD Guru article


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

mechman said:


> HD Guru article


29 pounds lighter than their 55" LED LCD


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

HD Guru part 2


----------



## Theatredaz (Nov 20, 2011)

* May the best OLED win!


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

Theatredaz said:


> * May the best OLED win!


I just hope it's not Samdung. addle:


----------

